# baby fish found on plants (February meeting)



## marcio (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello guys,

so I found a baby fish among the plants I collected at the February club meeting. I noticed it when It was already on the main tank and I left it there cause I thought there is enough floating plants and edibles for it to fend for itself and with a little luck it would survive. In my tank there are only Serpae tetra and Otos, hardly the fish hunters, so my bet was for the baby to just find food and prosper...

Fast forward a month and the fish is still swimming just below the surface and making all those mouth moves that seem that it is eating something that I can't see... looks now like a small live bearer (mosquito fish / guppy family), color is brownish with very noticeable black stripes. Sorry, my camera does not zoom enough to get a decent pic of the critter.

So any guesses of what the fish is? From what I can remember, the only bag with water on it was one containing floating plant (they call red root floater but the roots are green) but I might be forgetting something else.

My only concern is that the baby grows into a small barracuda and eats all my tetra ;-)... anyway, if you have reason to believe the fish might have come from your tank, I would like to know.

Thanks!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Congrats! I think you have time before it grows into a barracuda for you to ID it! LOL. How fun to get a bonus! Keep us informed.


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

marcio said:


> so I found a baby fish among the plants I collected at the February club meeting.


You found Freddie! I was wondering what happened to him. He must have been in that clump of *cannabis indica* I took to the last meeting.



marcio said:


> color is brownish with very noticeable black stripes


That's him! His color will change as he grows. The black stripes will become more prominent and blend together until he is *a solid black color*. Here's what Freddie will look like when he's a year or so old. *~~~>* *Freddie @ ~ 1 year.*



marcio said:


> the fish is still swimming just below the surface and making all those mouth moves that seem that it is eating something that I can't see


He's practicing for when he gets older. *He will eat almost anything*, especially as he grows. Watch your fingers as *his kind like to nibble*. When he becomes a young adult you will be able to *see everything he eats.... and he will eat everything.*

He's from *Brazil* and won't make many friends as he gets older. When *he's an adult* you can occasionally toss a *chicken*, *ground squirrel*, or *alley cat* in the tank to keep him company.....

:focus:

There's nothing wrong with *free fish*. I consider it to be another perk of being a member of *DFWAPC*.

Jim

PS: You can keep Freddie as his tankmates have no interest in him coming back. In fact, *they're VERY happy* he's gone.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

it might be one of roberts guppies..


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## backinaction365 (Dec 11, 2009)

Must be one of the perks of DFW fishbox..same thing happened to me with some moss from a guy named Jim...fast forward,gave it back to owner...so he could let it grow out,then discovered it was a rare species,named it after us...lol....


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

backinaction365 said:


> same thing happened to me with some moss from a guy named Jim...fast forward, gave it back to owner...so he could let it grow out,then discovered it was a rare species,named it after us...lol....


Yes, that little b*st*rd is going to eat me out of house and home. You are correct in that he is named after us, which is a true honor... _*Jiminus Mervinii*_.

Here's a current picture...










Jim


----------

